# Proud New Owner Outlander 800 xt



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

:goodnews:I couldn't hold out any longer. Bought a 2010 Outlander 800 xt camo today. Heading out in the morning for some break-in.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to a new world!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome! Where's the Pics though????


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

that's great man, congrats..........lucky guy.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations, you will now be ruined for riding anything else.


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

What a day. First day riding and loved it. I had hoped to put 5 hours on the engine but only ended up with a little over 3 and a half. The camera lens on my phone is broke so the only pic I have so far (kinda blurry) is the one I took at the dealer while they were getting paper work ready. I took the pic to send to my wife and told her I was coming home with it. Then this morning I was pretty anxious to get going and left without the camera. Next week end I'll make sure to get plenty of pics and post them. I didn't have but about an hour daylight left when I got home and spent that time Trying to get all the mud washed off of it and then myself. Had to pull the muddy clothes off out side. We has a blast. First time I've tried to post a picture. Maybe I got it right.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

how did u get muddy with those tires?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking what did u pay for it? lol. congrats on the new ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats on the new bike!


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

aandryiii said:


> how did u get muddy with those tires?


Where there's a wheel, there's a way. I had four of'um


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congratualtions!
nothing like a brand new bike!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ya, whats a canadian made bike worth in the states?


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

brutemike said:


> If you dont mind me asking what did u pay for it? lol. congrats on the new ride


Thanks to everybody for the congrats! Nice forum... Good people

I feel like I paid way more than I should have. I can't believe they are trying to sell these things for so much money. I like the idea of the power steering so that pretty much ruled out getting a used one. I ran into a problem with the key.... Can-Am only gives one key and if you want another one it's about $65 !! On top of that, they have to have the bike there to program the new key. Maybe they should call it a Scam-Am. I asked the dealer "So what happens if I'm 40 miles out in the woods and drop my key in the bushes and loose it? I have a $10,000 paper-weight?" He said he understood and would see what he could do. Looks like the DEALER wants to do the right thing even if the manufacturer is on the shady side. Makes me wonder if I bought the right brand. My 5th atv and my first non-Polaris. The new Sportsmans are just soo wide and alot heavier. I guess everything's a trade-off


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey nice ride.. Good to see another Local on here.

Do you ever ride at Brecon, talladega annex, coosa valley annex?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Once your but hits the seat and get some trail time all that will seem worth it!


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats you lucky SOB!!


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

skid said:


> ya, whats a canadian made bike worth in the states?


 MSRP on the camo xt is $11,349
No way I could've given near that much for it. I still feel like I had to pay too much. ATV's have gone outta site on prices in the past few years


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats on the new ride. You'll love it.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Lucky dawg, wish I could afford one.


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Eight said:


> Lucky dawg, wish I could afford one.


I wish I could afford one too. I just went and bought it anyway. Now I just have to get things around the house done so I can have some ride time. I ended up working all week end and no ride. Before I leave out for the work week (otr trucking sucks) I'm going to go pull it out in the yard for a pic. About the only thing I did with it this week end is pull the ugly warning stickers off of it. I'll post a pic the next time I log in.


----------



## woods (Jan 2, 2010)

congrats on the new bike! i have never even ridden anything that was less than 5 years old (and beat to hell). someday i will!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats now get out there and Let Her Eat!


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

I barely got a pic before dark. I hope to get some "action pics" next week end. It's new and box stock and will probably be that way for awhile. It doesn't look like much next to the monsters I've been seeing here on the board but it'll give me plenty of thrills. I wonder how much riding I'll have to do before it's not on my mind >>all the time<<. LOL Making me hate being at work even more!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Sucks that you can't ride because of work. All you will think about is wanting to ride.lol


----------



## Michael H. (Feb 15, 2010)

cowillie said:


> :goodnews:i couldn't hold out any longer. Bought a 2010 outlander 800 xt camo today. Heading out in the morning for some break-in.


_* i just bought me a brand new can-am 
outlander max xtp 800r
last month and i love it.....

*_


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Michael H. said:


> _* i just bought me a brand new can-am
> outlander max xtp 800r
> last month and i love it.....
> 
> *_


I think my wife might be ill with me because I didn't get the max. Looks like she's not too excited about riding, anyway.


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

I was able to go for a ride Sunday. Nothing really exciting happened but we enjoyed it all the same.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CoWillie said:


> I was able to go for a ride Sunday. Nothing really exciting happened but we enjoyed it all the same.


thats all that matters! :rockn:


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

CanAmChris said:


> Hey nice ride.. Good to see another Local on here.
> 
> Do you ever ride at Brecon, talladega annex, coosa valley annex?


Are these 3 different places? Never heard of them but I'd like to know more. 
I went to Kentuck orv.... It's ok but I'd like to check out some other places.


----------

